# Angled sides for tray



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Is there a standard angle for the sides of trays? I was thinking of making them at 45 degrees, but that looked to be too much once I drew it out full size. I know I could have them at 90 degrees, but I thought it might be more interesting looking with the angled sides. Thanks!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

No Idea…..

But interested in the answer myself

Bruce


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I made a couple and used 20° for the bevel


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Art

I have made a number of trays and the rule that I follow is to set my miter gauge to 75 1/2 degrees and tilt my blade to 43 1/4.

I have a couple of older plans I can send you that show the details

Steve


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Roy Underhill did one on a show some time back, that was a tool tote, and as I remember it was near a 45.
Then another time he did a household tray that had 30 degree sides.
So my guess is that what ever angle your comfortable with and pleases the eye would be correct. ???


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sides are all 90. The handle I think is 45 or so.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I made this tray for my mother-in-law and I'm pretty sure I used 20, not for any particular reason, but just what looked good to me.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ghidrah, thanks for the info.

Steve, those angles work out to about 15 degrees.

Mike, you are right, but I was being lazy and didn't want to draw a bunch of plans then try to pick one if the answer was already available. :/

Jack, that is a fantastic tray. Did you cut the veneer yourself?

Big, thank you. Another nice looking tray and well made.

Based on this sample, it looks like 20 degrees is most common. I will draw that out and see how it looks to me.

I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

When I was in JHS shop class Mr. Toll , (teacher) had the class build one, everyone in the class used these prefabbed blocks with the cutting angles cut into them on 2 sides. It made it easier to get the angles, and if I recall we used butt joints like BigBlockYeti's example above but ours had a handle and didn't look as good as his or Jumbojacks.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

A friend quit woodworking, he HATED sanding. He had hundreds of square ft of veneer and a vacuum press. He dropped it off at my house when I was not home. I tried to pay him, or offered to build him something. Nope enjoy it was all he said. 
I do cut some of my own veneer but none of it is as nice as the stuff he gave me.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! That is a FRIEND! If you ever think that you might be starting to hate sanding, let me know.


----------

